

ThinkNear Acquired 7 months into pivot - Moemars
http://www.adexchanger.com/mobile/telenav-owner-of-scout-me-buys-hyperlocal-ad-platform-thinknear/

======
Moemars
And we are hiring our 6th, 7th, etc. engineers!
<http://careers.thinknear.com/>

